# الإكتشافات المعلنة فى شهر سبتمبر 2008 م



## nonogirl89 (13 سبتمبر 2008)

*موضوع خاص بالإكتشافات والأخبار العلمية الملعنة فى شهر سبتمبر*

اختفاء مساحات كبيرة من الجليد في كندا






ذابت مساحات هائلة من الجليد بسبب الاحتباس الحراري ​


أشار تقرير علمي في كندا إلى اختفاء مساحات هائلة من الجبال الجليدية في المناطق القطبية من كندا. 

وأوضح التقرير أن ربع الجبل الجليدي الهائل الذي كان متصلا بجزيرة "الزمير" الجليدية قد انفصل عنها بسبب ارتفاع درجة حرارة الهواء في المنطقة وتغيير مناخها الذي لم يعد يساعد على تشكل الجليد. 

وأشار الدكتور ديريك مولر من جامعة ترنت إلى أن اختفاء هذه الجبال الجليدية دليل على التغييرات المناخية المتسارعة التي تشهدها المنطقة القطبية. 

وتشهد هذه المنطقة هذا العام أيضا تراجعا في كميات الجليد مما يؤثر على كمياته المرتبطة بالجزيرة الجليدية أو تلك الموجودة في عرض البحر. 

كما تراجعت مساحات الجليد البحري التي تربط ما بين الجبال الجليدية الى أقل من خمسة ملايين كيلو متر مربع. 

وتعتبر هذه المساحة الأقل منذ المباشرة بتصوير المنطقة بواسطة الأقمار الاصطناعية قبل 30 عاما. 

ولاحظ العلماء أن أكبر كمية من المساحات الجليدية قد انفصلت عن الجبال الجليدة في هذه الجزيرة وهو ما حدث أيضا في أربعة من الجبال الجليدية الأخرى حيث يطفو الآن ما مساحته أكثر من 50 كيلو مترا مربعا من الجليد في عرض مياه المحيط بعد الانفصال عن الجبال الجليدية. 

والجبال الجليدية العملاقة التي كانت متصلة بجزيرة الزمير والتي كانت تبلغ مساحاتها أكثر من 10 آلاف كيلو مترا مربعا اختفى معظمها ولم يبق منها سوى 10 بالمائة خلال أقل من قرن متراجعة إلى ألف كيلو متر مربع فقط. 

وقد اختفت أغلب هذه الجبال خلال الأعوام 1930 و1940 عندما ارتفعت درجة حرارة القطب لكن درجات الحرارة حاليا اعلى من تلك الفترة وبدأ ذوبان الجليد مرة اخرى منذ عام 2002. 

والمنطقة الجليدية التي ذابت مؤخرا يبلغ عمرها اكثر من 4500 عاما، وليس الجليد الذي يتكون ويذوب بين فترة واخرى. 

وفقدان الجليد في القطب الشمالي وخاصة مساحات الجليد البحري له عواقب على مستوى العالم برمته لان الجبال الجليدية تمنع ارتفاع درجة حرارة الكرة الارضية عن طريق عكسه الاشعه الشمسية التي تسقط على الأرض مباشرة إلى الفضاء الخارجي مما يؤدي إلى الحفاظ على برودة الكرة الأرضية. 

وفقدان مزيد من القشرة الجليدية في القطب الشمالي سيزيد من كمية الاشعة التي تمتصها مياه البحار واليابسة مما يؤدي في النهاية الى ارتفاع درجة حرارة الارض بمعدلات اسرع من معدلات الوقت الراهن. 


المصدر : BBC العربية
تاريخ النشر : الأربعاء 03 سبتمبر 2008 15:23 GMT​


----------



## kalimooo (13 سبتمبر 2008)

nonogirl89 قال:


> *موضوع خاص بالإكتشافات والأخبار العلمية الملعنة فى شهر سبتمبر*
> 
> اختفاء مساحات كبيرة من الجليد في كندا
> 
> ...




الله يستر مشكورة nonogirl89
 على المعلومات السيئة
مش ذنبك 
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 سبتمبر 2008)

راااااااااااائع جدا ياباشا 
مرسىىىىىىىى على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## nonogirl89 (13 سبتمبر 2008)

*أول مواليد لقرود أنابيب الاختبار فى الصين*

أول مواليد لقرود أنابيب الاختبار في الصين





بكين: نجح العلماء الصينيون في توليد أول قرد يدعى " آندي" معدل وراثياً بالعالم، ويعتقد أن هذه هي الخطوة الأولى لقرود معدلة بالهندسة الوراثية.

وأشار الدكتور صون تشيانج من جامعة شرق الصين للمعلمين على رأس فرقة بحوث الحيوانات الرئيسية لتخليق سبعة من قرد المكاك الذي يعد نوعاً من القرود المحبة لتناول السرطان، وقد نشرت النتائج التي توصلوا إليها في أحدث طبعة من محاضر أكادمية العلوم الوطنية.

والنماذج الرئيسة تستخدم في العادة لدراسة المعالجة الطبية للأمراض البشرية على أنها الأقرب من بين الحيوانات إلى بنية الجسم والطبيعة الوراثية وسلوك الكائنات البشرية.

يذكر أن العلماء الصينيين يضارعون حالياً العلماء البارزين في الدول المتقدمة في القرود المعدلة بالهندسة الوراثية، وقد حاول العلماء استخدام هذه القرود لإيجاد سبل جديدة لمعالجة مرض السكرى والزهايمر والإيدز وسرطان الثدي، مؤكدين أن القرود المواليد الجديدة السبعة في حالة صحية جيدة.


المصدر : شبكة محيط
تاريخ النشر : توقيت جرينتش  الخميس , 11 - 9 - 2008 الساعة : 8:39 صباحاً​


----------



## nonogirl89 (13 سبتمبر 2008)

*الخلايا الجذعية تحمل دلائل على مرض داونز*

الخلايا الجذعية تحمل دلائل على مرض داونز






استطاع العلماء اكتشاف التغييرات الأولى التي تحدث في الجنين بحيث تؤدي إلى الإصابة بمرض "داونز". 

ويقول باحثون يعملون في مستشفى "بارتز اند رويال لندن" إن التغييرات الطارئة على الخلايا الجذعية في الجنين ناجمة عن وجود نسخة إضافية من كروموزوم 21. 

وتشير الدراسة التي نشرت في دورية علم الوراثة البشرية الصادرة في الولايات المتحدة إن هذا الكروموزوم الإضافي يطلق سلسلة من التغييرات الوراثية في الجنين أثناء نموه. 

ومرض داونز هو أحد الأمراض الناجمة عن نقص أو زيادة غير طبيعية في المادة الوراثية كأجزاء من كروموزوم أو كله. 

وهذه التغيرات هي السبب الأول لمرض الأطفال حديثي الولادة في أوروبا والولايات المتحدة، وتزداد نسبتها مع ارتفاع عمر زواج المرأة في هذه الدول. 

*فرص العلاج* 
ودرس فريق البحث العالمي والذي يضم باحثين من بريطانيا والولايات المتحدة وأستراليا وإسبانيا وسويسرا خلايا جذعية أخذت من فئران تم تعديلها وراثبا لتحمل نسخة من الكروموزوم البشري 21. 

واكتشف الفريق أن وجود كروموزوم 21 إضافي يعرقل عمل عامل مورث هام هو "رست"مما يعرقل عمل عوامل مورثة أخرى تنظم التطور الطبيعي في مرحلة الخلايا الجذعية في تطور الجنين. 

كما وجد العلماء أن العامل المورث "دي واي آر كيه 1 إيه" والموجود في كروموزوم 21 هو الذي يطلق هذه الاضطرابات. 

وقال دين نيزيتيك أستاذ علم الأحياء الخليوي والجزيئي في مستشفى بارتز إن هذا الاكتشاف قد يؤدي إلى إنتهاج طرق علاجية تعالج بطء النمو والتخلف العقلي والشيخوخة وتلف خلايا المخ ومرض ألزهايمر أو الخرف المبكر. 

وقد رحبت رابطة مرض داونز بهذا الاكتشاف العلمي الجديد، وأعربت مديرتها كارول بويز عن أملها في مواصلة هذه الأبحاث للتوصل إلى فهم أكبر لهذا المرض والتوصل إلى علاجات تحسن نمط الحياة لمن يعانون من هذا المرض. 


المصدر : BBC العربية
تاريخ النشر :  الجمعة 05 سبتمبر 2008 12:26 GMT​


----------



## nonogirl89 (13 سبتمبر 2008)

*تطوير غشاء رقيق لحماية سفن الفضاء*

تطوير غشاء رقيق لحماية سفن الفضاء





واشنطن: طور علماء فضاء أمريكيون غشاءً رقيقاً يضاف الى جسم سفن الفضاء الصغيرة بهدف حمايتها لدى تعرضها لدرجات الحرارة المرتفعة في الفضاء وحمايتها من عوامل التاَكل والصدمات.

وقد عمل على تطوير هذا الغشاء الرقيق علماء من مجموعة "اشوين اوشاس" في نيوجيرسي يقودهم العالم "براسانا شاندررسيكار" بالتعاون مع ادارة الفضاء والطيران الوطنية.

واوضح العلماء ان الهدف من هذا الاختراع هو خلق طرق لحماية سفن الفضاء الصغيرة التي تزن بين10الى50 باوندا، حيث تؤكد وكالة الفضاء الامريكية "ناسا" أن مثل هذه المركبات الصغيرة والقليلة التكلفة ستشكل الجزء الأكبر من الاسطول الفضائي في المستقبل.

وقال "شاندررسيكار إنه لدى تطبيقه على السفن الفضائية فإن الغشاء يغير لونه من الفاتح الى الغامق بناء على التعرض لاشعاع شمسي عال او ظلام شديد مما يؤدي الى حماية السفن الفضائية من التعرض للحرارة العالية او البرد الشديد أو الاشعة تحت الحمراء.

المصدر : شبكة محيط
تاريخ النشر : توقيت جرينتش  السبت , 6 - 9 - 2008 الساعة : 11:11 صباحاً​


----------



## nonogirl89 (13 سبتمبر 2008)

*الأعاصير تزداد قوة بارتفاع حرارة الأرض*



قلم حر قال:


> *الأعاصير تزداد قوة بارتفاع حرارة الأرض *​
> 
> 
> 
> ...



شكر خاص لقلم حر​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (13 سبتمبر 2008)




----------



## nonogirl89 (13 سبتمبر 2008)

*خلق "قلب مخبري" قد يحمل معه بشرى واعدة لمرضى القلب*



قلم حر قال:


> 1143 (gmt+04:00) - 03/09/08
> *خلق "قلب مخبري" قد يحمل معه بشرى واعدة لمرضى القلب*​
> 
> 
> ...



شكر خاص لقلم حر​


----------



## nonogirl89 (13 سبتمبر 2008)

*روسيا تنتج "بيضة طائرة"*

روسيا تنتج "بيضة طائرة"







موسكو: تمكن باحثون روس من إنتاج طائرة جديدة أطلق عليها اسم "سيجما كلاسيك"، وهي طائرة صغيرة جداً تتسع لشخصين، وقد تم صنع 17 طائرة من هذا النوع في مصنع يقع في مدينة فورونيج وهي الآن قيد التجربة في شرق روسيا ومنطقة بحر البلطيق ونيوزيلندا.

وأطلق الأمريكيون على هذه الطائرة اسم "البيضة الروسية"، ويبلغ طولها 6.19 متر بينما يبلغ ارتفاعها2.91 متر وهي تستطيع قطع مسافة 700 كيلومتر خلال الطلعة الواحدة بسرعة يبلغ حدها الأقصى 180 كيلومتراً في الساعة.

وقد تم تجهيز "البيضة الطائرة" التي خصصت لأغراض نقل المسافرين والسائحين والتقاط صور على الأرض وتقديم خدمات إلى المزارعين، بتقنية الطيار الآلي.

المصدر : شبكة محيط
تاريخ النشر : توقيت جرينتش  الأربعاء , 3 - 9 - 2008 الساعة : 8:29 صباحاً​


----------



## nonogirl89 (13 سبتمبر 2008)

*اختراع مقياس حرارة لقبعة الطوارئ*

اختراع مقياس حرارة لقبعة الطوارئ







كانبرا : قام العلماء بالجامعة الوطنية في استراليا مؤخراً بإجراء تعديل طفيف في قبعة الطوارئ التي يرتديها عمال الإنشاءات، وزودوها بمقياس حرارة حساس ليقيس درجة حرارة طبلة أذن مرتديها.

وتستخدم القبعة لتحديد أجزاء المخ التي لها علاقة بأنشطة معينة. فعندما يتم تنفيذ مهمة محددة يتدفق الدم إلى الجزء الذي يتحكم في العمل مما يؤدي إلى رفع درجة الحرارة في طبلة الأذن في الجانب الذي يتم فيه تبادل الرسائل بالرأس.



المصدر : شبكة محيط
تاريخ النشر : توقيت جرينتش  الأربعاء , 10 - 9 - 2008 الساعة : 11:5 صباحاً​


----------



## nonogirl89 (13 سبتمبر 2008)

*النساء "أكثر عرضة" للكوابيس*



قلم حر قال:


> النساء "أكثر عرضة" للكوابيس​
> 
> 
> 
> ...



شكر خاص قلم حر​


----------



## nonogirl89 (13 سبتمبر 2008)

*وفاة أكبر الكلاب سناً في العالم*

وفاة أكبر الكلاب سناً في العالم







لندن: توفيت كلبة في بريطانيا يعتقد أنها الاكبر سنا في العالم عن عمر يناهز 29 عاما، مما يجعلها صاحبة لقب عميدة كلاب العالم.

وكانت الكلبة، وتدعى بيللا، قد احضرها البريطاني ديفيد ريتشاردسون قبل 26 عاما، عندما كانت في عمر الثالثة الى منزله في ديربيشاير في بريطانيا.

ومنذ ذلك الوقت تعيش بيللا حياة من الرفاهية في منزل ريتشاردسون 76 عاما وشريكته دايزي كووبر 81 عاما.

وعلى الرغم من أن ريتشاردسون لا يملك أي وثائق تثبت عمرها، إلا انه مصر على انها تناهز 29 عاما.

وتوفت بيللا جراء اصابتها بنوبة قلبية السبت في مدينة لينكولينشاير، حيث كان ريتشاردسون وصديقته يقضيان عطلة قصيرة مع كلابهما.

يشار الى ان اسم بيللا غير مدرج في موسوعة جينيس للارقام القياسية على الرغم من انها تفوق الكلاب المذكورة عمرا، وبحسب آخر الارقام، فان اكبر كلب في العالم كان بلوي من استراليا وعاش حتى عمر الـ29 عاما، وبعده الكلب باتش الذي كان يبلغ من العمر 28 عاما وهو من اميركا وتوفى في عام 2003.

المصدر : شبكة محيط
تاريخ النشر : توقيت جرينتش  الأربعاء , 10 - 9 - 2008 الساعة : 7:17 صباحاً​


----------



## القسيس محمد (13 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرااااااااااااااا على المعلومااات
ربنا يبارك تعبك​


----------



## قلم حر (17 سبتمبر 2008)

تنويه : تم تثبيته ( مسبقا ) من قبلي .
شكرا ( نونوجيرل ) .


----------



## مس لارا (17 سبتمبر 2008)

:new4::love45:


----------



## مس لارا (17 سبتمبر 2008)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

.. 

أحببت ان اشارككم اليوم بفكره راقت لي ووجدت بأننا سنستفيد منها جميعا ,

وهي تعنى بطب الأعشاب , وآمل ان لا تكون فكره مكرره وتكون قد طرحت من قبل ,, فالفكره مبنيه على أساس تكوين * صيدليه من الأعشاب الطبيعيه * 

واتمنى ان يساهم بها كل من وجد لديه معلومات مهمه ومفيده عن اي نوع من الأعشاب او النباتات او الزهور او الفواكه او الخضروات بمعنى اي شي له صله بالطبيعه ..

حيث اثبتت صيدلية الطبيعة فا عليتها ونجحت حيث فشلت العلاجات الاخرى 
رغم ان الكثيرين لايزالون يبخسونها حقها وينكرون اننا نملك بين ايدينا كنزا من الادوية الطبيعية التى تتميز بخصائص علاجية فريدة ..

ومن بين هذه الكنوز اخترت هذه الباقة المتنوعة من الاعشاب التى تضمن لنا صحة افضل ووقاية اقوى وشفاء متكامل باذن الله ..

النعناع : 

وهو نبات معروف بقدرته على تسهيل عملية الهضم 
منقوع النعناع يعد من المشروبات الفاعلة في علاج الآم ومتاعب المعدة :توضع حفنة من اوراق النعناع داخل فنجان ويصب فوقها الماء
المغلي .ثم تترك جانب لمدة عشر دقائق وتعصر ويستخدم منقوعها .
ويفضل استخدام النعناع الطازج..


اليا نسون

وهو ذو رائحه عطريه زكيه جعلت منه نباتا مميزا . 
فهو::شجيرة صغيره ملساء مخمليه الاوراق ازهارها بيضاء وصفراء. 
عرف اليانسون منذ عهد الفراعنه الذين استعملوه للعطور اضافة لاستعمالاته الطبيه الواسعه. 
وعرفه الاغريق ,والطبيب ابقراط كان يصفه لامراض جهاز التنفس,أما اطباء الصين فقد استعملوه لتنشيط الهضم ومعالجة النفخه الناجمه عن الريح... 
كما انه نافع..لادرار الحليب عند المرضعات,بالاضافه لآلام الراس والتهاب القصبات. 
صفاته العلاجيه:: 
مخفف لالام المعده ,,والغازات المعويه ,,ومغص الاطفال,,وعلاج السعال,,والتهاب القصبه الهوائيه ,,والام المعده وتسهيل الهضم , كما اثبتت التجارب على فئران المختبر ان اليانسون يجدد خلايا الكبد.. 
اما مغليا..وذلك بوضع ملعقه صغيره في فنجان ثم يصب الماء الساخن فوقه للحصول علي نتائج مدهشه وفعاله ..

الجريب فروت : 
يقول خبراء التجميل اذاواظبتي على شرب كوب من عصير الجريب فروت يوميا ولمدة 6 أشهر على الاقل فسوف تحصلين على خدود حمراء بدون استعمال أي أحمر للخدود لما يحتوي عليه هذا العصير من الفيتامينات . 

الـطماطـم :ثبت من تجارب بيوت التجميل أن عمل قناع ( ماسك ) من عصير الطماطم ووضعه على الوجه لمدة 10 دقائق يطهر البشرة ويعالج البثور . 
الـبقدونـس : مطهر للبشرة وقابض لها ولعمل قناع البقدونس اخلطي ورق البقدونس مع قليل من الماء في الخلاط ودلكي البشرة ثم اتركيه لمدة 10 دقائق فهو باذن الله علاج لحب الشباب ومنظف للبشرة الدهنية والجافة اذ يخلصها من الدهون والاتربة المتسخة . 

اللـيمون :
للمحافظة على نعومة وجمال يديك بعد الانتهاء من الاعمال المنزلية دلكي يدك بنصف ليمونة ثم ادهنيها بملعقة ملح طعام ناعم واتركيها من 3 الى 5 دقائق تحصلين على يد ناعمة وجميلة . واذا كان لون الجلد على المرفق أو الركبة داكنا فدلكي هذه المناطق بالليمون فانه يزيل اللون الغامق ويعيد الجلد لونه الطبيعي . تدليك الاسنان بقليل من الليمون مع بيكربونات الصوديوم يعالج الاسنان الصفراء ويجعلها بيضاء . 

المشـمش :وهو من أفضل الاغذية لصحة البشرة لما يحتويه من كميه عالية من فيتامين ( أ ) فتناوله يكسب البشرة النعومة والحيوية ويقاوم التجاعيد .

 ..


----------



## جيلان (17 سبتمبر 2008)

*شكرا نونو وقلم حر
مجهود رائع
وميرسى يا لارا على الاضافة*


----------



## مس لارا (18 سبتمبر 2008)

[لية مفيش فايدة الامل فى المسيح وهو اعطانا الرجاء
غيرى رايك علشان بابا يسوع


----------



## جيلان (18 سبتمبر 2008)

مس لارا قال:


> [لية مفيش فايدة الامل فى المسيح وهو اعطانا الرجاء
> غيرى رايك علشان بابا يسوع



*عادى ده يأس :smile01​*


----------



## nonogirl89 (29 سبتمبر 2008)

*اكتشاف "أعصاب السعادة" في جسم الإنسان*



قلم حر قال:


> آخر تحديث: السبت 13 سبتمبر 2008 21:49 gmt
> اكتشاف "أعصاب السعادة" في جسم الإنسان​
> جيني كاربنتر
> المحرر العلمي- بي بي سي ​
> ...



شكر خاص لقلم حر​


----------



## nonogirl89 (29 سبتمبر 2008)

*العثور على معبد لرمسيس الثاني في قلب القاهرة*



قلم حر قال:


> العثور على معبد لرمسيس الثاني في قلب القاهرة
> 
> 
> 
> ...



شكر خاص لقلم حر​


----------



## nonogirl89 (29 سبتمبر 2008)

*دراسة: طلاء أسطح المنازل بالأبيض يوفر 44 مليار طن من الغازات*



قلم حر قال:


> 1700 (gmt+04:00) - 16/09/08
> *دراسة: طلاء أسطح المنازل بالأبيض يوفر 44 مليار طن من الغازات*​
> 
> 
> ...



شكر خاص لقلم حر​


----------



## nonogirl89 (29 سبتمبر 2008)

*دراسة موسعة حول أسرار الوفاة: ماذا يحدث عندما نموت؟*



ارووجة قال:


> دراسة موسعة حول أسرار الوفاة: ماذا يحدث عندما نموت؟​
> 
> 
> 
> ...



شكر خاص لأرووجة​


----------



## nonogirl89 (29 سبتمبر 2008)

قلم حر قال:


> 1607 (gmt+04:00) - 20/09/08
> *ثورة جديدة من غوغل: محرك بحث عن الكلمات في الأصوات*​
> 
> 
> ...



شكر خاص لقلم حر​


----------



## nonogirl89 (29 سبتمبر 2008)

*بخطأ بشري.. ضفدع يقتل تمساحاً ونمس يحتل جزيرة*



قلم حر قال:


> 2010 (gmt+04:00) - 22/09/08
> *بخطأ بشري.. ضفدع يقتل تمساحاً ونمس يحتل جزيرة*​
> 
> 
> ...



شكر خاص لقلم حر​


----------



## nonogirl89 (29 سبتمبر 2008)

*الرجال "غير راضين" عن شكل أجسادهم*



جيلان قال:


> الرجال "غير راضين" عن شكل أجسادهم
> 
> 
> 
> ...



شكر خاص لجيلان​


----------



## nonogirl89 (29 سبتمبر 2008)

*انخفاض الرياح الشمسية الى اقل مستوى منذ 50 عاما*



قلم حر قال:


> الخميس 25 سبتمبر 2008 00:50 gmt
> انخفاض الرياح الشمسية الى اقل مستوى منذ 50 عاما​
> 
> 
> ...



شكر خاص لقلم حر​


----------



## nonogirl89 (29 سبتمبر 2008)

*]"الصاروخ البشري النفاث" يعبر القنال الإنجليزي بنجاح*



قلم حر قال:


> 1819 (gmt+04:00) - 26/09/08
> *"الصاروخ البشري النفاث" يعبر القنال الإنجليزي بنجاح*​
> 
> 
> ...



شكر خاص لقلم حر​


----------



## nonogirl89 (29 سبتمبر 2008)

*بيلامس.. بداية عصر جديد لطاقة الأمواج*



قلم حر قال:


> 1707 (gmt+04:00) - 25/09/08
> *بيلامس.. بداية عصر جديد لطاقة الأمواج*​
> 
> 
> ...



شكر خاص لقلم حر​


----------



## nonogirl89 (29 سبتمبر 2008)

*علاقة محتملة للهاتف المحمول بسرطان الدماغ*



قلم حر قال:


> 1437 (gmt+04:00) - 26/09/08​
> *جلسة في الكونغرس: *​
> *علاقة محتملة للهاتف المحمول بسرطان الدماغ*​
> 
> ...



شكر خاص لقلم حر​


----------



## nonogirl89 (29 سبتمبر 2008)

*علماء الرياضيات في جامعة كاليفورنيا يكتشفون عددا أوليا جديدا*



ارووجة قال:


> *تمكن علماء رياضيات في جامعة كاليفورنيا من اكتشاف عدد أولي يتكون من 13 مليون رقم، وهذا إنجاز هام يخولهم كسب جائزة مقدارها مائة ألف دولار. واكتشف العلماء العدد السادس والأربعين لسلسلة الأعداد المعروفة بأعداد ميرسين الشهر الماضي وذلك  بربط 75 جهاز كمبيوتر تعمل على برنامج إكس بي.
> وقد تم التحقق من العدد من خلال نظام كمبيوتر آخر ببرنامج مختلف للعد العشري. وقال إدسون سميث رئيس فريق الأبحاث في جامعة كاليفورنيا "نحن سعداء، ونسعى الآن لاكتشاف العدد الذي يليه رغم الصعوبات".
> والعدد الأولي هو الذي لا يقبل القسمة إلا على عددين كاملين موجبين بدون باق، وهذان العددان هما نفس العدد أو واحد، ومن الأمثلة على هذه الأعداد 3، 19، 31.
> وهذا هو العدد الثامن من أعداد ميرسين التي يتم اكتشافها في جامعة كاليفورنيا. ويعبر عن أعداد ميرسين، والتي تنسب إلى مكتشفتها عالمة الرياضيات في القرن السابع عشر مارين ميرسين، بالصيغة " 2 أس ب-1". أو 2 للقوة ب ناقص واحد وب هو عدد أولي، وقيمة ب بالنسبة للعدد الجديد هي 43112609.
> ...



شكر خاص لأرووجة​


----------



## nonogirl89 (29 سبتمبر 2008)

*الجاذبية الجنسية مجرد "إفرازات هرمونية"*

الجاذبية الجنسية مجرد "إفرازات هرمونية"​




كشفت دراسة جديدة ان الافراز العالي لهرمون التيستوستيرون الذكوري لدى المرأة يجعلها أكثر انجذابا للممثلين الخشنين مثل دانيال جريج، في حين ان ارتفاع معدل هذا الهرمون لدى الرجل يجعله أكثر انجذابا للنموذج المتفجر الأنوثة مثل ناتالي بورتمان. 

جاءت هذه النتائج في دراسة أعدها مركز دراسة الوجوه التابع لجامعة أبردين. 

وتقول الدراسة إن التغييرات في معدلات هذا الهرمون تؤثر على مدى انجذاب الجنسين لمختلف أشكال الوجوه. 

وفي هذا الاطار يعتبر ممثل جيمس بوند دانيال جريج وزميله راسل كرو من النماذج الذكورية عالية الخشونة. 

وفي الوقت ذاته تعتبر الممثلة ناتالي بورتمان وزميلتها أنجلين ليلي من النماذج المتفجرة الأنوثة. 

وفي هذه الدراسة تم عرض صور وجوه لرجال ونساء على مجموعة من المتطوعين والمتطوعات وكان على كل منهم أن يختار الوجه الأكثر جاذبية بالنسبة له. 

وتم إجراء هذا الاختبار على 4 مراحل، مرحلة كل أسبوع. 

وفي كل اختبار كان يتم قياس مستوى التيستوستيرون لمن يخضع للاختبار. 

ويقول الدكتور بن جونز أستاذ الطب النفسي "إن الناس يميلون إلى اختيار وجوه مختلفة وفقا لمستوى التيستوستيرون في دمائهم". 

وأضاف قائلا "فبالنسبة للرجال عندما يكون مستوى التيستوستيرون مرتفعا يكونون أكثر انجذابا للنساء الأكثر أنوثة، وبالنسبة للنساء عندما يكون معدل هذا الهرمون مرتفعا لديهن يكن أكثر انجذابا للرجل الخشن". 

ومضى يقول "وحيث ان الأرجح أن ينتج الرجل الخشن والمرأة الأكثر أنوثة أطفالا أصحاء فضلا عن تصاعد الميل الجنسي مع ارتفاع هذا الهرمون فان هذه الدراسة تكشف ان الرجال والنساء الذين يرتفع لدهم هذا الهرمون ويزيد اهتمامهم بالجنس يظهرون انجذابا أقوى تجاه الجنس الآخر الذي يتمتع بصحة جيدة ويكون من نوعية ممتازة". 



ومن جانبها، قالت الدكتورة ليزا ويلينج "إننا نعتقد ان الانجذاب ثابت نسبيا معظم الوقت غير أن دراستنا تكشف أنه يتأثر بمعدلات التيستوستيرون في الدم". 

المصدر : BBC العربية
تاريخ النشر : الثلاثاء 16 سبتمبر 2008 03:15 GMT​


----------



## nonogirl89 (29 سبتمبر 2008)

*تقنية تلفزيونية جديدة لمشاهدة فائقة الوضوح*

تقنية تلفزيونية جديدة لمشاهدة فائقة الوضوح​
خلال العقود السبعة الماضية جاب التلفزيون رحلة طويلة، من الأبيض والأسود إلى التلفزيون الملون في أواخر الستينات، ثم ظهرت الفضائيات في الثمانينات. 

والآن دخل الإنسان عصر التلفزيون عالى الوضوح HD، وأخيرا الفائق، بطرح تقنية جديدة تعرف بتقنية وضوح الرؤية الفائق أو Super hi-vision. 

ففي معرض آي بي سي التجاري الذي جرى مؤخرا في امستردام عرضت شركة NHK اليابانية بالتعاون مع بي بي سي نظاما جديدا يتيح مشاهدة فائقة من حيث الصوت والصورة. 

ويتيح النظام الجديد وضوحا ونقاء للصورة 16 ضعف نظام الوضوح العالي HD الحديث، وما يصل إلى 80 ضعف وضوح التلفزيون العادي. 

غير أنه لا يتوقع أن تطرح التقنية في شكل منتجات في الأسواق قريبا، إذ استغرقت تقنية HD نحو عقدين للانتقال من الفكرة إلى الإنتاج. 

ويقول فيل وايت، مدير التقنيات بمعرض آي بي سي "على المدى الطويل ستدخل هذه التكنولوجيا إلى المنزل". 

ويضيف "يمكنني تخيل أنه في المستقبل سيكون هناك حائط كامل في أحد أركان الغرفة يغطى بغشاء إلكتروني رقيق يعرض شاشة التلفزيون، أو شاشة الكمبيوتر، أو أي شيء آخر، حتى ورق الحائط". 

المصدر : BBC العربية
تاريخ النشر : الخميس 25 سبتمبر 2008 12:56 GMT​​


----------



## nonogirl89 (29 سبتمبر 2008)

*اكتشاف طائر منقرض بحجم طائرة صغيرة*



swety koky girl قال:


> كشفت مجلة علمية تصدر في بريطانيا عن أن طائرا بحجم طائرة صغيرة كان يعيش في جنوب شرقي إنجلترا قبل 50 مليون سنة.
> 
> وقالت مجلة (بالينتولوجي) أو علم دراسة الحفريات إن الطائر كان بطول 5 أمتار وله أسنان عظمية يتمكن بها من الاحتفاظ بالأكل، وإنه كان يطير فوق المياه في هذه المنطقة.
> 
> ...



شكر خاص ل... swety koky girl​


----------



## nonogirl89 (29 سبتمبر 2008)

*الوحدة "تجعلك تشعر بالبرد"*

الوحدة "تجعلك تشعر بالبرد"​





الدفء يقلل الإحساس بالوحدة​
توصل أخصائيون في علم النفس في جامعة تورنتو إلى أن العزلة الاجتماعية تجعل الناس يشعرون بالبرد. 

ووجد فريق البحث ان الأشخاص الذين يشعرون بأنهم معزولون يعبرون عن الشعور بالبرد في الغرفة التي يكونون فيها أكثر من غيرهم. 

كما ان مثل هؤلاء الأشخاص يختارون لطعامهم الشوربة الساخنة بدلا من تفاحة أو عصير بارد. 

وأجريت الدراسة على 65 من المتطوعين قسموا إلى مجموعتين. 

استعادت المجموعة الأولى تجارب شخصية كانوا يشعرون فيها بأنهم مستبعدون اجتماعيا وشعروا بالعزلة او الوحدة كتجربة رفض السماح لهم بدخول ناد. 

بينما استعاد أفراد المجموعة الأخرى تجارب شعروا فيها بأنهم مقبولون. 

ثم طلب الباحثون بعد ذلك من كل فرد منهم تقدير درجة حرارة الغرفة. 

وتراوحت تقديراتهم بين 12ـ40 درجة مئوية، حيث أعطى الذين تذكروا تجارب انعزالية تقديرات أقل لدرجة الحرارة. 

وفي التجربة التالية طلب الباحثون من 52 متطوعا المشاركة في لعبة بالكرة تنظم بالكمبيوتر. 

وصممت اللعبة بحيث ترسل الكرة إلى البعض عدد مرات أكبر من البعض الآخر. 

وبعد ذلك سئل المتطوعون عن مدى رغبتهم في الحصول على قهوة ساخنة أو قطع من البسكويت أو شراب مثلج أو تفاحة أو شوربة ساخنة. 

ووجد الباحثون أن اللاعبين "غير المحبوبين" أكثر تفضيلا للشوربة الساخنة أو القهوة الساخنة. 

ويفسر الباحثون تفضيل هؤلاء للأطعمة والمشروبات الساخنة بأنه ناجم عن الشعور بالبرد نتيجة للشعور بالعزلة. 

*آلية التكيف* 
ويقول دكتور تشين بو زونج رئيس فريق البحث المنشور في مجلة "علم النفس" لقد وجدنا أن تجربة العزلة الاجتماعية تجعل الناس يشعرون بالبرد فعلا". 

ويضيف "ربما لذلك تستخدم مفردات عن البرد والدفء لوصف العزلة والاندماج الاجتماعي. 

ويشير الفريق إلى أن نتائج هذا البحث قد تفيد في علاج الإحساس بالحزن أو الوحدة. 

ويقول في المجلة التي تصدرها الرابطة الأمريكية لعلم النفس " من المفيد أن يتم الاتجاه الآن إلى تحديد ما إذا كان الشعور بدفء شيء ملموس يقلل الإحساس السلبي بالعزلة الاجتماعية. 

كما يقترح الباحثون فكرة أن رفع درجة حرارة المكان قد يساعد في تخفيف الشعور بالاكتئاب بنفس الطريقة التي يتم فيها علاج المصابين بمرض "الاضطراب العاطفي الموسمي" أو "ساد" اختصارا بالضوء. 

ويقولون "ركزت الأبحاث في هذا المرض على العلاقة بين تقلص ساعات نور النهار وزيادة احتمالات الإصابة بالاكتئاب في الشتاء رغم وجود دلائل تؤيد فكرة أن انخفاض درجة الحرارة يساهم في الشعور بالاكتئاب". 

"أبحاثنا تشير إلى تفسير لذلك، وهو أنه ربما تكون درجات الحرارة الباردة في الشتاء عاملا مساعدا في تكوين الخبرة النفسية بالعزلة الاجتماعية". 

المصدر : BBC العربية
تاريخ النشر : الإثنين 29 سبتمبر 2008 00:12 GMT​


----------



## nonogirl89 (29 سبتمبر 2008)

*كادبورى تسحب 11 صنفاً منتجاً فى الصين من الأسواق*

Cadbury تسحب 11 صنفاً منتجاً في الصين من الأسواق​






اختبار لمادة الميلامين​


هونغ كونغ، الصين (CNN)-- أعلنت شركة تصنيع الحلوى والشوكولاتة البريطانية العملاقة "كادبري" أنها سحبت 11 صنفاً من منتجاتها المصنعة في الصين، من أسواق مدينة هونغ كونغ، وفق ما أعلنه مكتب رقابة جودة وسلامة الأغذية التابع لمركز سلامة الغذاء في المدينة الاثنين.

شركة الحلوى تبدو إحدى آخر الشركات المتأثرة بفضيحة الحليب الملوّث في الصين بمادة الميلامين الكيميائية، وإن لم يحمل تحذير مكتب رقابة جودة وسلامة الأغذية في هونغ كونغ أي إشارة إلى سبب قرار "كادبري" سحب المنتجات من السوق.

وفي بيانها ذكرت الشركة الأصناف الأحد عشر التي ستسحبها من الأسواق وتتوزع بين ألواح الشوكولاتة السوداء والحلوة التي يدخل في تركيبها حليب من أوزان مختلفة.

*وكانت مادة الميلامين الكيميائية قد وجدت في بودرة حليب مخصصة للأطفال في الصين قبل أن يتعقب أثرها في العديد من المنتجات الأخرى، متسببة في وفاة أربعة أطفال رضع وتوعك قرابة 53 ألف آخرين في الصين، بينما سجلت هونغ كونغ خمس حالات مرض بين أطفالها جراء المادة.*

كما سحبت أو حظرت عشرات الدول منتجات يدخل في تركيبها حليب صيني من أسواقها.

ويقول خبراء الصحة إنّ تناول الميلامين يمكن أن يؤدي إلى حصى في الكلى وحرقة في البول وتهيّج في الأعين والجلد.

وتقول إدارة الحجر الصحي ومراقبة الجودة إنّ كمية المادة التي عثر عليها في العينات لا تلحق ضررا بالكبار الذين يتناولون أقلّ من لترين من الحليب يوميا.

يُذكر أن المادة هي ذاتها التي تسببت في تلوث أغذية تسببت في نفوق آلاف الكلاب والقطط في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية العام الفائت.


المصدر : CNN العربية
تاريخ النشر GMT+04:00) - 29/09/08​


----------



## nonogirl89 (29 سبتمبر 2008)

*العثور على أقدم صخور على قشرة الأرض*

طبقة الصخور في كيبيك هي الأقدم على الأرض




الطبقة الصخرية السفلى في كيبيك هي الأقدم على سطح الأرض كما يقول العلماء​



واشنطن، الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية (CNN) -- تشكلت الأرض قبل مليارات السنين، غير أن أقدم هذه الصخور هي تلك التي توجد على الضفة الشرقية لخليج هدسون شمالي مقاطعة كيبيك في كندا، وفقاً لتقرير علمي نشر في دورية "ساينس" Science العملية الجمعة.

وجاء في التقرير أن القشرة الصخرية في كيبيك هي الأقدم على الأرض وأنها تعود إلى ما قبل 4.28 مليار سنة.

وفي حين أن عمر كوكب الأرض نفسه يقدر بنحو 4.6 مليار سنة، فإن معظم الغلاف الخارجي الأصلي للكوكب تحطم وأعيد تكوينه في الطبقات التكتونية، أو الصفائح التكتونية العملاقة.

وبقياس التنوعات الطفيفة على التركيبة الكيماوية للقشرة الأرضية في "نوفوغيتيك" في خليج هدسون، تمكن الباحثان جوناثان أونيل، من جامعة ماكجيل في مونتريال، وريتشارد كارلسون، من معهد كارنيجي بواشنطن، من تحديد أعمار عينات صخرية متعددة بين 3.8 و4.28 مليار سنة.

أما أقدم الصخور التي كانت معروفة قبل هذا التاريخ، والتي كانت تعد الأقدم على كوكب الأرض، فهي طبقة الصخور الصلدة "أكاستا غنيس" في شمال غربي كندا، والتي قدر بأنها تعود إلى 4.03 مليار سنة خلت.

وكان قد تم العثور على حبوب الزركون قي غربي أستراليا، وقدر العلماء أنها تعود إلى 4.36 مليار سنة مضت، غير أن هذه الحبوب تعتبر مواد فردية، وليس أجزاء متصلة من الصخور.


المصدر : CNN العربية
تاريخ النشر : 2109 (GMT+04:00) - 28/09/08​


----------



## nonogirl89 (29 سبتمبر 2008)

*أطول نهر في كينيا يغير مساره*

أطول نهر في كينيا يغير مساره





نيروبي: أكد خبراء بيئيون أن أطول نهر في كينيا غيّر مساره الطبيعي بشكل مفاجئ، مما شكل مصدر تهديد لآلاف الأشخاص الذين يعتمدون في حياتهم على مياهه.

وقال بنسون كاراني المسؤول في مقاطعة تانا دلتا الكينية لشبكات الإعلام الإقليمي المتكاملة التابعة للأمم المتحدة إن أكثر من 40 ألف شخص في المنطقة الجنوبية الشرقية في هذا البلد الإفريقي تأثروا بالتغيرات الكبيرة التي شهدها نهر تانا.

وأضاف: "فقدوا إمكانية الوصول إلى الموارد الغذائية التي كانوا يحصلون عليها من خلال صيد الأسماك، أما المزارعون فلم يعد لديهم الماء لري زراعاتهم، كما ان عدداً كبيراً من الأشخاص ما عادوا قادرين على الحصول على الحليب لأن الرعاة نقلوا ماشيتهم إلى مكان وجود المياه".

وأشار كاراني إلى أن نهر تانا غيّر مساره قرب جارسن في أوائل أغسطس الماضي عندما أقدم أحدهم على قطع قناة لجر المياه إلى مزرعته، وما زاد الأمور سوءً هو هطول الأمطار بغزارة ما تسبب بانزلاق التربة.

وأضاف قائلاً: "ما لم يعد النهر إلى مساره الطبيعي فلا بد أن نتوقع حصول فيضانات كبيرة في المنطقة التي انتقل إليها، كما ان على عدد أكبر من الناس الذين كانوا يعيشون على ضفافه أن يتعاملوا مع وضعهم الجديد من دون نهر تانا".

وقال عمر بويا رئيس بلدة مالالو القريبة إن مسار النهر تغير مراراً في السابق ولكن لفترة مؤقتة.

المصدر : شبكة محيط
تاريخ النشر :  الأربعاء , 24 - 9 - 2008 الساعة : 9:33 صباحاً​


----------



## nonogirl89 (29 سبتمبر 2008)

*علماء يكتشفون خط استواء كيميائياً*

علماء يكتشفون خط استواء كيميائياً​






سنغافورة : اكتشف علماء خط استواء كيميائياً يفصل بين الهواء الملوث في النصف الشمالي من الكرة الأرضية عن نطاق الغلاف الجوي غير الملوث إلى حد بعيد في النصف الجنوبي.

وأشار باحثون من جامعة يورك البريطانية، إلى أنهم توصلوا إلى أدلة على خط كيميائي في الغلاف الجوي يبلغ عرضه حوالي50 كيلومتراً في سماوات صافية في غرب المحيط الهادي وترتفع فيه مستويات أول أكسيد الكربون إلى أربعة أضعاف المستويات في الشطر الشمالي.

وأوضح الباحثون أن اكتشافهم سيساعد العلماء على اعداد نماذج محاكاة لحركة المواد الملوثة في الغلاف الجوي بشكل أكثر دقة وتقييم اثار التلوث على المناخ.

وكان العلماء يعتقدون في السابق أن منطقة كثيرة السحب في المحيط الهادي تلتقي فيها الرياح المدارية تشكل حاجزاً بين النصف الشمالي للكرة الأرضية والهواء النقي في النصف الجنوبي.


المصدر : شبكة محيط
تاريخ النشر :   الأربعاء , 24 - 9 - 2008 الساعة : 7:46 صباحاً​


----------



## nonogirl89 (29 سبتمبر 2008)

*الحيتان الضخمة تغني في نيويورك*

الحيتان الضخمة تغني في نيويورك






واشنطن: أكد خبير بيئي أن سكان نيويورك سمعوا غناء الحيتان للمرة الأولى في مياه مدينتهم وقاموا بتسجيلها.

وقال كريس كلارك الخبير في برنامج أبحاث الصوتيات في مختبر كورنيل لعلم الطيور وقسم حماية البيئة في نيويورك إنه للمرة الأولى يسمع غناء حيتان مهددة بالانقراض مثل الحوت الأحدب الضخم وحيتان شمال الاطلسي.

وأضاف كلارك: "هذا وقت مثير بالنسبة لسكان نيويورك، تخيل أنه على بعد أميال فقط من تمثال الحرية ومبنى امباير ستايت وقاعة كارنيجي وساحة تايمز تسمع الحيتان تغني.

وتابع أن هذه بعض أكبر وأندر الحيوانات على هذا الكوكب وهي تحاول كسب قوتها على بعد بضعة أميال من شواطئ نيويورك.

وقال جايمس جيلمور مدير البرنامج: إن المعلومات البيانية التي حصلنا عليها من خلال متابعة أصواتها ستجعلنا نفهم بشكل أفضل الدور الذي يمكن ان تقوم به نيويورك لحماية هذه الحيتان المهددة بالانقراض واتخاذ قرارات لحمايتها.


المصدر : شبكة محيط 
تاريخ النشر :   الجمعة , 19 - 9 - 2008 الساعة : 8:29 صباحاً​


----------



## nonogirl89 (29 سبتمبر 2008)

*جمعية بلجيكية تدرب فئراناً لكشف خطر الالغام*

جمعية بلجيكية تدرب فئراناً لكشف خطر الالغام​

بروكسل : أعلن باحثون أن جمعية خيرية في بلجيكا تدرب الفئران على كشف أماكن الألغام الأرضية وحصلت على تمويل قدره 500 ألف جنيه إسترليني لتمويل مشروعها.

وأشار الباحثون إلى أن الفئران قد تدربت على نبش الأرض بمخالبها عندما تعثر على موقع فيه ألغام ومواد أخرى لم تنفجر وتتسبب في مقتل أو تشويه نحو 20 ألف شخص سنوياً.

وأوضح الباحثون أن الجمعية الخيرية البلجيكية "أبوبو" كانت قد بدأت مبادرتها لتدريب الفئران منذ عشر سنوات في أفريقيا لأنها متكيفة تماماً مع الظروف المعيشية هناك وحيث يوجد هناك ملايين الألغام المخلفة من الحروب السابقة.

وأضافت أن من أسباب استخدام الفئران أنها أقل تعرضاً للأمراض من الكلاب المستخدمة وأسهل في التدريب والنقل ويستغرق تدريب الفئران الأفريقية ذوات الجُرُب عاما، في المتوسط، وحاسة الشم الحادة لديها هي مفتاح نجاحها.


المصدر : شبكة محيط
تاريخ النشر :الاثنين , 15 - 9 - 2008 الساعة : 7:21 صباحاً​


----------



## nonogirl89 (29 سبتمبر 2008)

*العثور علي سلحفاة برأسين في الصين*

العثور علي سلحفاة برأسين في الصين





بكين: ولدت في مزرعة بالصين سلحفاة برأسين، وهو أمر نادر الحدوث لدى هذا النوع من الاجناس في العالم.

وأصيب العمال في مزرعة "ووتر ورلد أكواتيك" في بلدة يويي بمنطقة أنهوي شرق الصين بالدهشة لدى رؤيتهم السلحفاة الصغيرة ذات الرأسين وذلك خلال نقلهم شحنة سلاحف من مزرعة محلية.

وقال المتحدث باسم المزرعة جيمي هيو لصحيفة "الدايلي مايل" البريطانية إن وزن السلحفاة التي عثر عليها بالصدفة كان 17 جراما فقط عند إحضارها إلى المزرعة ولكنها الآن تنمو بسرعة.

وأضاف جيمي هيو" "حصلنا عليها قبل اسبوعين وهي تنمو بسرعة.. ربما لأنها تأكل ضعف ما تأكله السلاحف الاخرى".

وأشار إلى أنه من النادر جداً ولادة سلاحف برأسين، ونعتزم الاحتفاظ بها وتوفير الرعاية اللازمة لها من أجل إجراء أبحاث علمية عليها في المستقبل.


المصدر : شبكة محيط
تاريخ النشر : الاثنين , 15 - 9 - 2008 الساعة : 6:25 صباحاً​


----------



## nonogirl89 (29 سبتمبر 2008)

*جهاز يمكنك من استخدام الكمبيوتر عبر العين*

جهاز يمكنك من استخدام الكمبيوتر عبر العين  





براغ: توصل باحثون تشيك الى اختراع جديد يسمح للمعوقين صحيا باستخدام أجهزة الكمبيوتر عن طريق العين بدلا من فأرة الكمبيوتر.

وأوضحت الباحثة التشيكية مارسيلا فيتوفيا التي ساهمت في هذا الاختراع أن أساس الجهاز الذي تم تصنيعه عبارة عن كاميرا توضع على نظارة تقوم بتتبع حركة قزحية العين ثم تعكسها على شاشة جهاز الكمبيوتر أو قفله أو تحريك الصفحات على الانترنت .

وأضافت أن الجهاز يمكن أن يساعد الأشخاص الذين يعانون في حركة عضلات أيديهم أو الذين بدون أيدي أو اصيبوا بالشلل في ايديهم.

وكشفت فيتوفيا عن أن فريقها يقوم بتطوير أنظمة تسمح بتشغيل التلفزيون أو الراديو عن طريق حركة العين فقط.

المصدر : شبكة محيط
تاريخ النشر : السبت , 6 - 9 - 2008 الساعة : 9:9 صباحاً​


----------



## nonogirl89 (29 سبتمبر 2008)

*"مرآة" سحرية لقياس الملابس دون ارتدائها*

"مرآة" سحرية لقياس الملابس دون ارتدائها






برلين: ابتكر باحثون ألمان مرآة افتراضية جديدة تساعد الإنسان على تجربة الملابس في غرفة القياس دون أن يضطر لارتدائها.

ويوضح الباحثون بمركز "فراونهوفر" الألماني للبحوث العلمية والتطبيقية الذين يشاركون في المعرض أن جهاز العرض الذي يشبه المرآة يجعل المشترين يرون أنفسهم وهم يرتدون مختلف قطع الملابس التي يفكرون في شرائها دون أن يضطروا إلى فك زرار واحد من ملابسهم.

وتقول آنا هيلسمان الباحثة بالمعهد أن الرجال يكرهون شراء الملابس فهم يجدون غرف قياس الملابس مثيرة للضيق ويفضلون الاستمرار في ارتداء نفس الثياب التي اعتادوها.

ونتيجة لذلك قام العلماء بمعهد الاتصالات التابع لمركز "فراونهوفر" بتطوير "مرآة سحرية " تبدد الضغوط التي تسببها عملية تجربة الملابس الجديدة.

وكل ما ينبغي عليك عمله هو انتقاء ما تريد من قمصان مثلا وستبين لك المرآة الافتراضية شكلك وأنت ترتدي مجموعة من التصميمات المختلفة دون الحاجة لأن تجرب كل تصميم على حدة بخلع قميصك القديم وارتداء القميص المختار.


المصدر : شبكة محيط
تاريخ النشر : الجمعة , 19 - 9 - 2008 الساعة : 6:32 صباحاً​


----------



## جيلان (29 سبتمبر 2008)

> ويوضح الباحثون بمركز "فراونهوفر" الألماني للبحوث العلمية والتطبيقية الذين يشاركون في المعرض أن جهاز العرض الذي يشبه المرآة يجعل المشترين يرون أنفسهم وهم يرتدون مختلف قطع الملابس التي يفكرون في شرائها دون أن يضطروا إلى فك زرار واحد من ملابسهم.



*ههههههههههههه
اختراع تحفة بامانة ومريح اوى
بدل الزحام هيخلى الموضوع سهل 
ميرسى حبيبتى على الاخبار دى كلها وعلى المتابعة*


----------



## جيلان (29 سبتمبر 2008)

> وأوضحت الباحثة التشيكية مارسيلا فيتوفيا التي ساهمت في هذا الاختراع أن أساس الجهاز الذي تم تصنيعه عبارة عن كاميرا توضع على نظارة تقوم بتتبع حركة قزحية العين ثم تعكسها على شاشة جهاز الكمبيوتر أو قفله أو تحريك الصفحات على الانترنت



*يا لهوى دنا عينى بتيجى على زرار القفل مية مرة من غير ما اكون عايزة اقفل
يعنى افرص بصيت على حاجة بس مش عايزاها تتنفذ:t9:
ده وجع قلب ياختى *



> وقال جايمس جيلمور مدير البرنامج: إن المعلومات البيانية التي حصلنا عليها من خلال متابعة أصواتها ستجعلنا نفهم بشكل أفضل الدور الذي يمكن ان تقوم به نيويورك لحماية هذه الحيتان المهددة بالانقراض واتخاذ قرارات لحمايتها.



*اه ياختى وبكرة ينزللها شرايط
اكيد صوتهم هيبقى احلى من القطاقيط بتوع اليومين دول
ماهه مافيش حاجة بعيدة عن ربنا*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 سبتمبر 2008)




----------



## SALVATION (7 أكتوبر 2008)

_رااااااااااائع



​_


----------



## قلم حر (19 أكتوبر 2008)

يفك من التثبيت .
شكرا ( نونوجيرل ) .


----------



## خاطى ونادم (20 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرااااااااااااااااااا اختى نونو على المعلومات الروعة دى ربنا يباركك


----------



## وليم تل (21 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا نونوجيرل
لتعب محبتك
مودتى​


----------



## queen of heart (10 يوليو 2009)

اخبار حلوة خالص نونو
والاجمد خبر البيضة الطائرة
ربنا يباركك ويخليكي لينا


----------



## كوك (10 يوليو 2009)

_*شكرا على المعلومات*_
_*تسلم ايدك

ربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## Rosetta (10 يوليو 2009)




----------

